# Seems Like a Reasonable Question



## GaryHibbert (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## noboundaries (Dec 6, 2018)

LOL!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 6, 2018)

That's awesome!


----------



## tropics (Dec 6, 2018)

I think Guy from diners dinners an dives,maybe able to do it LOL
Richie


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 6, 2018)

Yes, that is too much lettuce.
You want lettuce with your Burger, order a side salad.

Besides, do you _trust_ lettuce today?


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 6, 2018)

That's what I want for Christmas


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 6, 2018)

Way too much lettuce.  Needs more bacon too.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 27, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Way too much lettuce.  Needs more bacon too.




Exactly!!!

Bear


----------



## uncle eddie (Jan 27, 2019)

haha


----------

